# Dhb better be worth the trouble lol



## Lift4ever (Jul 22, 2019)

Ok i had no idea i needed a special filter to make Dhb since it has gaiacol. I have not used a zap cap bottle top filter and the images look like it sits on a bottle but there is no way to attach the chemicals you actually filter. Can someone please explain the process for using a zap cap bottle top filter? Thanks in advance


----------



## Lift4ever (Jul 22, 2019)

Does it have to be nalgene? I was under the impression all bottletop filters were the same. Is this not correct?


----------



## Bigmills (Aug 19, 2019)

Lift4ever said:


> Does it have to be nalgene? I was under the impression all bottletop filters were the same. Is this not correct?


Bro just get the bottle top filters and get yourself a porcelain bunchner funnel, and PVDF hydrophobic filter membranes to fit it. It will save you a ton of money in the long run, and you won't have to keep having bog boxes of bottle top filters delivered to you..

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------

